# Charleston Kennel Club Show - 1/26-27/13



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

I would love to try and make this show. How many spoos are you expecting? We have no experience in the show ring. I feel confident that I can show my girl in the owner handler class, but have no idea of what the open classes would entail. Any suggestions? I can try and contact some handlers locally, but have no idea of where to even begin!!!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

We believe at least 10 poodles. Give me a call if you would like 843-376-3859. I am a member of the Charleston Kennel Club. Speakling with my friends, I expect at least 4 9-12 month bitch puppies, 3 9-12 month dog puppies and (depending on which handlers decide to attend) 5-7 additional SPOOs. Are you thinking about your mini? We do expect mini's also since there is a local breeder. I'd be happy to help you better understand the process. We will also have a special area in the grooming building for poodles. The show closes on 1/9 so you will have to enter soon. Give me a call if you would like 843-376-3859. Funny, my Karat's first AKC show was Raleigh, on her 6 mo. birthday .... that is where you are, correct?


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

We did meet at the Raleigh show! I sat with you for a bit to watch the Minis in the ring, I think. My 9 year was with me and loved on your girl. It was the Sat before she showed on Sunday.

I'll be showing my 15 month old bitch. I've just heard from my groomer, who can take care of her cut the weekend before. We've been growing her out just in case, but certainly I wanted her ready for the show here in March. She has blossomed into a really gorgeous dog. 

I would love to call you and chat, it may be over the weekend or Monday before I get any real time. 

Thanks so much!

Cindy


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Closing date for the Charleston Kennel Club show is January 9. I believe, based on the folks to whom I have spoken, that we will probably have a major. Here's the schedule for our region:

1 pt 2 pt 3 pt 4 pt 5 pt
Poodles (Standard) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2 2 5 6 7 8 9 13 11 18

Remember to go to Home Page, InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services and register prior to the 9th. We have large grooming building and a special area I intend to reserve for poodles. Good, inexpensive hotels too.


----------

